# 45 degree joints



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

I bid on a attic job that the ho wants sheet rocked and finished. My question is when you mud the angles what is the best way to make that joint perfectly straight?


----------



## lbsrdi (Apr 1, 2009)

I would use a corner blade. If you use it at the correct angle it will turn out great. You might have to bend it depending on the angle of the corner. No problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.trim-tex.com/


Try these guys, GMOD


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I used some of their 45° corner bead the other day. come out really nice.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I use ultra-flex no-coat 375 or 450


----------



## Carpenter Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

Use "Striaght Flex" (10xs better than ultra flex) - it's a thick, hard paper/fiber tape made exactly for the situation you're dealing with (as well as similar situations).

Cost approx. $25 per 100' roll - avaiable at any specialty drywall supply co.

make sure to calculate the extra per roll cost into your bid


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

we always use straight flex. Its a little pricey but it works well.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

I use straight flex, works great. I snap lines first, to keep everything TIGHT.


----------



## Carpenter Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

d-rock said:


> I use straight flex, works great. I snap lines first, to keep everything TIGHT.


Shhhhh - can't give ALL the secrets away!


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Carpenter Wayne said:


> Shhhhh - can't give ALL the secrets away!


 
Sure he can, I won't tell anybody.:whistling


----------



## Carpenter Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

taylorconst said:


> Sure he can, I won't tell anybody.:whistling


Ok - since we're giving out ALL the drywall finishing secrets then

in the old days before straight flex/etc.

we used to just snap a line from one end to the other thru the angle (after double paper taping it)

snap a line down the center of the angle, and follow the line on each side from the center with your mud - this creates a perfectly straight line (to the eye)!

Straight flex took care of having to do it that way! Plus it's a lot easier/faster to use, and more durable against cracking/etc.

In a pinch I still use this method though!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hanging the rock like you have to finish it helps too.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I worked with a guy that could keep a angle like the one in the thread and make it look great. Me on the other hand NEVER could get a good straight line, looked like shat. We just agreed that he'd do the funny angles and I'd do everything else. I guess my point is some people are just good at it. 

I was a better floater though. He stood aside when we had to float a wall or whatever.


----------



## Carpenter Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> Hanging the rock like you have to finish it helps too.


Those who've hung/finished these type of attic rooms know that there is no "perfect" hang job when it comes to these type of walls/ceilings. It's almost a 100% guarantee that this attic is in a old (75 to 100+ yr) house and there is no such thing as a "straight line" when dealing with it/them.

I've done dozens of these attics and they're all the same - you end up using straight flex no matter how good you try to hang the rock.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> I've done dozens of these attics and they're all the same - you end up using straight flex no matter how good you try to hang the rock.


Bet I could hang it so you wouldn't want to finish it.:laughing:


----------



## taylorconst (Jan 3, 2010)

Carpenter Wayne said:


> Those who've hung/finished these type of attic rooms know that there is no "perfect" hang job when it comes to these type of walls/ceilings. It's almost a 100% guarantee that this attic is in a old (75 to 100+ yr) house and there is no such thing as a "straight line" when dealing with it/them.
> 
> 
> The house is 95 years old. I don't think there was anything straight in any of these old houses when they built them.


----------



## QIC (Jan 20, 2010)

if the ho wants it to be perfectly straight ....charge him for it .fix frame,hang rock ,ultra flex it ..coat it up and done deal


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

Even new construction could be a PITA with these angles. There is no shortcut if you want PERFECT. Snap lines, stand back and use your trained eyes to judge, work in steps to get it perfect. There is no silver bullet.


----------

